# Ebook settlement -- credits are arriving -- COMBINED thread



## VondaZ (Apr 21, 2009)

I noticed that Amazon has posted an update on the e-book settlement and the customer credit that many of us may be entitled to as a result of that settlement. It has been delayed because of the remaining publishers settling, and the amount per book looks to have gone up:



> Last fall we notified eligible Kindle customers that they may be entitled to a credit for some of their past Kindle book purchases as a result of legal settlements between several major book publishers and the Attorneys General of most U.S. states and territories. Since then, two more publishers have settled and these new settlements have increased the amount of the credits customers will receive.
> 
> Eligible customers will not need to do anything to receive this credit. If the Court approves the settlements in December 2013 and there is no appeal, a credit will appear automatically in eligible customers' Amazon.com accounts that can be used to purchase Kindle books or print books. We will notify eligible customers when the credit is applied to these accounts. While we will not know the amount of each customer's credit until the Court approves the settlements, it is estimated that it will range from $0.73 to $3.82 for every eligible Kindle book that was purchased. To be eligible, customers must have a U.S. billing address and must have purchased a Kindle book published by Hachette, HarperCollins, Simon & Schuster, Penguin or Macmillan between April 1, 2010 and May 21, 2012. These publishers will provide the funds for the settlement. You can learn more about the settlements at http://www.amazon.com/help/agencyebooksettlements.
> 
> ...


Source: http://www.amazon.com/forum/kindle/ref=cm_cd_tfp_ef_tft_tp?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx1D7SY3BVSESG&cdThread=TxC3L0TE8PG9S2


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Minnesota must have finally joined the settlement as I got an email today about this.


----------



## VondaZ (Apr 21, 2009)

FYI - This is what the settlement page said about Minnesota:

*How much will my credit be?* While we will not know the amount of the credit until the Court approves the settlements, it is estimated that it will range from $0.73 to $3.06 for every eligible Kindle book that was purchased between April 2010 and May 2012 by Kindle customers who do not live in Minnesota. The Attorneys General and Plaintiff Class estimate that the credit for Minnesota residents will range from $0.93 to $3.82.For more information, please visit www.EbookAGSettlements.com.

*Why are Minnesota residents treated differently?* The Minnesota Attorney General did not participate in the lawsuits; claims on behalf of Minnesota residents were settled by a Plaintiff Class on different terms through separate negotiations. For more information, please visit www.EbookAGSettlements.com.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Glad to hear it. Because I avoided all _this price was set by the publisher_ book, I won't get anything.

For all those people who didn't care about the pricing (non KB-members  ) will have a nice surprise in their accounts.


----------



## VondaZ (Apr 21, 2009)

I am interested to see how this actually pays out. I received an e-mail way back when, so I know I am eligible, but when I go through my MYK list looking for books from these publishers - the ones I found were purchased on sale at prices usually ranging from $.99 to $2.99. I don't know if I have any books from those publishers that I actually paid full price for. Their full price was inflated due to agency pricing - so I usually avoided those. I doubt I purchased many if any best sellers - but still it doesn't seem right to get 70 cents back on a book that cost less than 3 dollars. Yet I can't find any details that would exclude these purchases.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm curious to see how much I will receive. I know that I've paid full price for quite a few books - like Stephen King, etc.  Although my memory is probably way off.. It's probably going to amount to maybe $4-$9. LOL


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just a few weeks ago my husband and I got a settlement about some currency exchange issue back in the 90's.  We got $8.32 each.  Wow!  

At least, in this case, it won't be a check that we have to go to the trouble to deposit -- I anticipate an Amazon GC credit.  But not for months.   And not for much.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Just a few weeks ago my husband and I got a settlement about some currency exchange issue back in the 90's. We got $8.32 each. Wow!


Me too.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I hate these things, I'll get 5 dollars and a bunch of lawyers get bazillions. This one might be an exception because the publishers really were wrong. I remember getting a $5 store credit for Sears in the 90s because of some accounting store card thing they did. I would have given up the $5 to keep the lawyers from getting rich.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> For all those people who didn't care about the pricing (non KB-members  ) will have a nice surprise in their accounts.


What do you mean non KB members. I am a KB member and I bought books from those publishers. 
Its not so much that I don't care about pricing, but that I want to read what I want to read. Books and authors are not interchangeable to me. But I have been much happier lately with buying from these publishers as at least some of the prices have gone down. Especially Harper Collins has really gotten more affordable. So that makes me happy. 

But also like Vonda, I did by some on sale price, so I just assume the refund is only for full priced paid? Hmmm.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Amazon just sent me an email concerning the credit.  I'm also curious about the amount I will get since if I really wanted to read the book - I paid the higher prices.  Not happily,  but I did.  Seems to be taking them a long time to sort this out.


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

I doubt I got much and since Manage Your Kindle sucks so bad there is no easy way to find out.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

ginaf20697 said:


> I doubt I got much and since Manage Your Kindle sucks so bad there is no easy way to find out.


Yeah, for a split second I thought about going through and add up. Nope.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Got the email. Early retirement here I come… not. 
As others have said, lawyers will get the lion's share. I just hope ebook prices in the future will be more in line with where I think they should be.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

ginaf20697 said:


> I doubt I got much and since Manage Your Kindle sucks so bad there is no easy way to find out.


The easiest way to check is to use the "your orders" page part of your account. Limit it to digital orders. That will also include Fire apps, but is the easiest way. You can look at it by year. I did a cursory check and probably bought 20-30 books . . . depending on which imprints specifically count.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The easiest way to check is to use the "your orders" page part of your account. Limit it to digital orders. That will also include Fire apps, but is the easiest way. You can look at it by year. I did a cursory check and probably bought 20-30 books . . . depending on which imprints specifically count.


Ohhh, good idea Ann. Going to try this.

eta: This works really good. Because it also shows on the page listing by year who it was sold by. So I don't have to click on each book to look at that info.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

I think I'm going to let it be a surprise.


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

Ann 
I went back and done what you said. I felt like there was no chance I was going to get much cause I didnt think I had bought a lot of books. If I want to read something that is full price I go to the library. To my surprise I have spent with the help of my daughter $170 on books from those companies. I was shocked.


----------



## Meka (Sep 8, 2011)

Patricia said:


> I think I'm going to let it be a surprise.


Me too! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Wow, in those 2 years my wife and I purchased (and read) 534 books, of which 12 were freebees. About 35% of those were books I bought from Baen (science fiction) and had sent over to my Amazon cloud, so I guess I won't get anything back for those.

Steve


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Atunah said:


> Ohhh, good idea Ann. Going to try this.
> 
> eta: This works really good. Because it also shows on the page listing by year who it was sold by. So I don't have to click on each book to look at that info.


Sometimes, it does NOT list the publisher on the summary page. I clicked on several books that the summary page listed as "Amazon Digital Publishing" and found they were from Penguin or a publisher involved in the settlement. Whether this means the publisher has changed since then, or the summary page is unreliable, I don't know. But my suspicion is that I'll get a meaningful amount from the settlement. I'm rooting for enough to let me buy Some of the Harry Dresden books, we'll see!


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Sometimes, it does NOT list the publisher on the summary page. I clicked on several books that the summary page listed as "Amazon Digital Publishing" and found they were from Penguin or a publisher involved in the settlement. Whether this means the publisher has changed since then, or the summary page is unreliable, I don't know. But my suspicion is that I'll get a meaningful amount from the settlement. I'm rooting for enough to let me buy Some of the Harry Dresden books, we'll see!


I found the same thing and although some of them might have changed, there are others that I just knew the publisher. My husband was mocking me in all this until I told him that in 2010 I got over 500 book. In 2011 it was over 700. Even if half of them are free or indie, I still stand a good chance of getting some pocket money for new books.  The self published authors could stand to do well with all this since I find myself reading mainly self pub these days.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Surprised that I got an email today. Guess I'll be getting a little something one of these years.


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

hamerfan said:


> Got the email. Early retirement here I come&#8230; not.
> As others have said, lawyers will get the lion's share. I just hope ebook prices in the future will be more in line with where I think they should be.


I think I read somewhere that the settlement DID NOT include lawyers fees and that the defendants would have to pay those separately.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Glad to hear it. Because I avoided all _this price was set by the publisher_ book, I won't get anything.
> 
> For all those people who didn't care about the pricing (non KB-members  ) will have a nice surprise in their accounts.


Plenty of KB members continued to buy books from these publishers - I just refused to buy ones when they priced the ebook higher than the print edition on Amazon.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

history_lover said:


> Plenty of KB members continued to buy books from these publishers - I just refused to buy ones when they priced the ebook higher than the print edition on Amazon.


Exactly. And, even when they upped the prices, they did come back down a lot of times, when the 'current' edition went from hardcover to paperback. So folks who weren't willing to pay the $13 or $14, were willing to pay $6 or $7. I don't know whether _those_ purchases count -- they were still 'price is set by the publisher', so I'm assuming so.

Whatever I get, I'll consider it a nice little windfall.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

I've just noticed that a LOT of Kindle books I've bought suddenly have been removed from sale on Amazon (I still have them in my account, their just removed from sale) - I assume it's temporary and I'm wondering if this has to do with the settlement and the remaining publishers handing pricing back to Amazon.


----------



## VondaZ (Apr 21, 2009)

history_lover said:


> I've just noticed that a LOT of Kindle books I've bought suddenly have been removed from sale on Amazon (I still have them in my account, their just removed from sale) - I assume it's temporary and I'm wondering if this has to do with the settlement and the remaining publishers handing pricing back to Amazon.


Oh - I am hoping this means that Random House books are about to come off Agency. I know Random House wasn't a part of the lawsuit, but now that they merged with Penguin, my understanding was that they would be dropping Agency eventually. I see that George R R Martin's A Dance With Dragons is no longer available for purchase in the Kindle edition - and I have been waiting for this to drop from its $14.99 price point forever. I might pay that if he ever actually comes out with a new book, but this book has been out for over 2 years.

Just checked my books - all the Random House books I checked are not available for purchase - other publishers' books seem to be available.


----------



## BevAnneS (May 11, 2010)

ginaf20697 said:


> I think I read somewhere that the settlement DID NOT include lawyers fees and that the defendants would have to pay those separately.


But the customer always ends up paying in the end. Law suits are a business expense and will not come out of THEIR profits. These fees will be passed on to the consumer some how. Just like your rent goes up when the owner receives a property tax increase.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

VondaZ said:


> Oh - I am hoping this means that Random House books are about to come off Agency. I know Random House wasn't a part of the lawsuit, but now that they merged with Penguin, my understanding was that they would be dropping Agency eventually. I see that George R R Martin's A Dance With Dragons is no longer available for purchase in the Kindle edition - and I have been waiting for this to drop from its $14.99 price point forever. I might pay that if he ever actually comes out with a new book, but this book has been out for over 2 years.
> 
> Just checked my books - all the Random House books I checked are not available for purchase - other publishers' books seem to be available.


Yep, the ones I checked all seemed to be either Penguin or Random House (or an imprint of one of the two). They must be down while the pricing control gets transferred back to Amazon! I'm now eagerly awaiting a bunch of price reduction notifications from www.ereaderiq.com....


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

history_lover said:


> Yep, the ones I checked all seemed to be either Penguin or Random House (or an imprint of one of the two). They must be down while the pricing control gets transferred back to Amazon! I'm now eagerly awaiting a bunch of price reduction notifications from www.ereaderiq.com....


I got a few notices today from ereaderiq.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks like they are back up now - prices haven't changed yet but probably will soon.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Yay, it has begun.  
I have a lot of books I price watch on ereaderiq. Many of those were from Random and Penguin as they were still on the 7.99 kindle price for paperback releases. I usually get 1 maybe 2 price reduction emails every 2 days, or each day. 
I just checked and I have 40 price lowering notices  . All from Random and Penguin. Many from the berkley arm that has a lot of nice romances.
This is great. Lots of the 7.99 are not 6.83. Its something and its really all I wanted. A bit less than paperback. Going to see if Mary Baloghs newest is part of that. Some of her others gone down. 

eta: yes, the new Balogh is down too. I was just about to buy it. Happy days.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

I've never heard of http://www.ereaderiq.com/ but love it. Wish I would have thought of this before.  Thanks!


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Atunah said:


> Yay, it has begun.
> I have a lot of books I price watch on ereaderiq. Many of those were from Random and Penguin as they were still on the 7.99 kindle price for paperback releases. I usually get 1 maybe 2 price reduction emails every 2 days, or each day.
> I just checked and I have 40 price lowering notices . All from Random and Penguin. Many from the berkley arm that has a lot of nice romances.
> This is great. Lots of the 7.99 are not 6.83. Its something and its really all I wanted. A bit less than paperback. Going to see if Mary Baloghs newest is part of that. Some of her others gone down.
> ...


Wow, and I thought I'd received a lot when I woke up this morning to 18 price drop alerts - that's the most I've received in one day! Even when the other publishers handed over pricing control, the alerts came in more gradually.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

They kept trickling in all day yesterday, so there were probably 30 more. I just have a lot of stuff in my lists there. 

eta: 28 more this morning.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah. .. I got a massive d/l of ereaderIQ posts this morning.  AND, I accidentally signed up with two separate email addresses with the same Amazon wish list.  Anybody know how to go about STOPPING one set of notifications?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yeah. .. I got a massive d/l of ereaderIQ posts this morning. AND, I accidentally signed up with two separate email addresses with the same Amazon wish list. Anybody know how to go about STOPPING one set of notifications?


I just looked all over the site and it looks like you can only change your email. There is a link in the emails to go to preferences. But I can't find anywhere to completely either delete a email, or just stop the emails. You may want to email them. I had 2 emails too for a while, but I never added any wishlist or a lot of books on the other one. So I only get the daily email on the 2nd email. But yikes, getting those price reductions double right now.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I just looked all over the site and it looks like you can only change your email. There is a link in the emails to go to preferences. But I can't find anywhere to completely either delete a email, or just stop the emails. You may want to email them. I had 2 emails too for a while, but I never added any wishlist or a lot of books on the other one. So I only get the daily email on the 2nd email. But yikes, getting those price reductions double right now.


Yeah. . . fortunately I have the two different email addresses funnel to two different in boxes but still! I'll have to check out the site. Maybe it'll just take deleting all my notifications.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I  "only" received twelve notifications, but many have reversed themselves. In several cases the book is now priced higher than it was before the drop. The publisher names I noted were Doubleday and Knopf, but I didn't check them all. One that I probably would have bought dropped during the night and bounced back higher before I saw the notification!

Probably just as well, I've been trying to avoid book purchases'both because I have enough unread books to last for years, and because I expect a significant windfall from the settlement and am trying to discipline myself to wait until I can use that.

But verify the current price before you click on a drop. About half of mine have bounced back.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Just a few weeks ago my husband and I got a settlement about some currency exchange issue back in the 90's. We got $8.32 each. Wow!
> 
> At least, in this case, it won't be a check that we have to go to the trouble to deposit -- I anticipate an Amazon GC credit. But not for months.  And not for much.


I got a notification of the credit also. I have gotten some different types of credits from amazon before. Sometimes, they applied the credit to a purchase and other times I have no idea whatever happened to them. It's my own fault for not checking though. I don't look for coupons either. Again, to my own detriment.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I got an email from Barnes & Noble this afternoon about the settlement, and my part of it, which will be a gift certificate I'll have to register to use. So B&N is getting with the program. I only briefly flirted with a Nook Color, so I doubt my B&N award will be enough to buy me a Happy Meal!


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

VondaZ said:


> I am interested to see how this actually pays out. I received an e-mail way back when, so I know I am eligible, but when I go through my MYK list looking for books from these publishers - the ones I found were purchased on sale at prices usually ranging from $.99 to $2.99. I don't know if I have any books from those publishers that I actually paid full price for. Their full price was inflated due to agency pricing - so I usually avoided those. I doubt I purchased many if any best sellers - but still it doesn't seem right to get 70 cents back on a book that cost less than 3 dollars. Yet I can't find any details that would exclude these purchases.


Agreed, I bought very few mainstream books at full price. Very few. I took advantage of many sales. I got a few epidemiology and other science books, but I have a feeling they wont be part of the lawsuit.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

You know, there are a few authors I'd like to read, that never seem to have any kind of sale on their books...even after they've been out for years. Some authors reduce the price of their earlier catalog of books. I've gotten introduced to new authors that way.

But there are some that never do so. I dont know if it's the author or the publisher controlling that decision. (I'm talking about some very current and popular authors.). 

When I get my refund, I will still not use it to purchase their books. Unless their publishers are part of the settlement and/or have lowered their prices (of at least earlier stuff).


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> You know, there are a few authors I'd like to read, that never seem to have any kind of sale on their books...even after they've been out for years. Some authors reduce the price of their earlier catalog of books. I've gotten introduced to new authors that way.
> 
> But there are some that never do so. I dont know if it's the author or the publisher controlling that decision. (I'm talking about some very current and popular authors.).
> 
> When I get my refund, I will still not use it to purchase their books. Unless their publishers are part of the settlement and/or have lowered their prices (of at least earlier stuff).


If the authors are with one of the "big six" publishers (Random House, Penguin, Hachette, Macmillan, S&S, HarperCollins) or one of their imprints then it's the publisher who set the price in the recent past. Now Amazon has control over the pricing again, you will likely start seeing some sales from those authors eventually.

If the authors are with another publisher, Amazon never lost control of the pricing. I think only self published authors can set their own prices, though Amazon might be able to put them on sale if they want to, I'm not totally sure.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I'm rooting for enough to let me buy Some of the Harry Dresden books, we'll see!


Just got a notice that 'Cold Days' price dropped to $5.69!


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

The Court will hold a final approval hearing at 3:00 p.m. on December 6, 2013, at the U.S. District Court for the Southern District of New York, located at 500 Pearl Street


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Good news!

http://www.publishersweekly.com/pw/by-topic/digital/content-and-e-books/article/60282-judge-approves-final-e-book-settlements-payments-to-begin-in-early-2014.html


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

> According to Rust Consultants, more than 23 million consumer accounts will see refunds of as much as $3.06 per e-book for New York Times bestsellers purchased during the settlement, and $.73 per for non-bestsellers, although those amount could still be adjusted further.


I don't expect this to total much for me personally - getting refunds was never my main interest, I just wanted to see price fixing come to an end and for pricing control to be given back to retailers where it belongs. It is good to see the publishers paying for their conspiracy to raise prices but it's the principle, not the personal refund that matters.


----------



## BevAnneS (May 11, 2010)

history_lover said:


> It is good to see the publishers paying for their conspiracy to raise prices but it's the principle, not the personal refund that matters.


Actually, they are quite lucky in that it appears no "head honcho" is being given prison time. A local man here, in the 1990s, was given a sentence of several years for price fixing Pepsi products.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

history_lover said:


> It is good to see the publishers paying for their conspiracy to raise prices but it's the principle, not the personal refund that matters.


I agree that enforcing the laws on price fixing is important, but I'm happy to get the refund as well! 

Thanks for posting this, I remembered that there was something happening about this time.


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

https://ebooksagsettlements.com/FrequentlyAskedQuestions.aspx

13. When will I get a payment?

Answer:

Payments will be distributed and account credits issued on or around March 25, 2014

Has anyone received their payment yet? I haven't : (


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

jlee745 said:


> https://ebooksagsettlements.com/FrequentlyAskedQuestions.aspx
> 
> 13. When will I get a payment?
> 
> ...


From that same link:



> 12. What do I have to do to get my payment?
> 
> ANSWER:
> What you must do to get a payment depends on the retailer(s) through which you bought qualifying E-books.
> ...


It's only the 24th here in the US, where this came up & where Amazon is headquartered. I'd imagine we'll see them tomorrow. (I think their use of past tense for this section is needlessly confusing, though I suppose they felt it was easier than going back & updating the page after the 25th had passed.)

NOTE: Interestingly, when I went back to look, section 12 was actually GONE from the page. It jumped from 11 to 13. I think someone hit the button to release info that wasn't quite ready yet for distribution.

From the retailer link on the same site (https://ebooksagsettlements.com/RetailerAccountInformation/tabid/83/title/Amazon/Default.aspx):



> 7. When will I receive this credit?
> Amazon added credits to the accounts of eligible customers on March 25, 2014. You don't have to do anything to claim your credit: We will automatically apply this credit to your next purchase of any Kindle book or a print book sold by Amazon.com, regardless of publisher. The credit applied to your purchase will appear in your order summary.


So again, credits should show tomorrow. And will only be good on Kindle or print books, no usage for non-book related items, or so it appears.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

That's fantastic that we'll get it tomorrow.  I'm hoping for enough to buy some computer books for my son.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm enthused and curious, but won't spend it till I get it!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm betting Amazon will send email to tell people how much and where it is. . . probably a GC posted to your account.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm betting Amazon will send email to tell people how much and where it is. . . probably a GC posted to your account.


Oh, I was thinking a credit to the CC we use to buy things on our account. I don't think mine will be much anyway.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Oh, I was thinking a credit to the CC we use to buy things on our account. I don't think mine will be much anyway.


No, they made it clear that this would be treated similar to a GC by saying that the credit could only be used on purchases of books (paper or Kindle), unless you opted several months back to have a check sent. No way for them to limit the purchases to only reading material if they simply credited your card.

Mine should be pretty substantial; I think my "boycott" of the Big Five that were in agency together lasted all of about five days before I caved and started buying again, albeit with a good deal of grousing about it.  In fact, the first book I purchased during agency pricing came out the following Tuesday, and I had to buy it from another vendor because this was when Penguin's books vanished from Amazon for the first few weeks.

And a good chunk of what I buy ends up on the NYT list, so we'll see what that translates to in credit!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The credits are up, or at least mine is. When I go to the page for e-books, there's a big blue graphic announcing "good news" and telling me I have a credit. Mine is for  $83.22! Now I just have to decide what on my WishList gets bought!

My credit expires on March 31, 2015 but I will have it spent long before that.


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Yep, my credit is there also this morning.  I have just under $30.  Pretty sweet!


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

Mine is there as well. The website says they'll send you an EMail telling you it's there, but so far I haven't received the EMail.

The link to find it is rather hard to find (at least it was for me!)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201046060

About halfway down is a link to check your settlement balance.

If the link doesn't work, it's under Help and Customer Service, Kindle Support, Amazon Kindle Terms, Warranties and Notices, Notices and Other Policies, Customer FAQ for Attorney General E-Book Settlements.

The good news is I can now spend $168.63 on books!


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Yay!  Just got mine:  Good news! You are entitled to a credit of $116.86 for some of your past Kindle book purchases"...


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

WooHoo!  My e-mail says $111.71 - that will last me for a few weeks!

Since it is only good for digital and paper books, I assume that is why it doesn't show in my gift card balance.  The e-mail says it will show on the order summary.  Do you think Amazon will use the settlement credit against all book purchases until it is gone and my gift card balance will remain untouched for now?

Guess I will go order a few books and see how it works!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

You may want to check your Kindle account email. I received a nice surprise this morning: $8.03 in ebook antitrust settlement funds.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I got my email a few minutes ago!  I totally lost track of time and didn't realize it was coming in today.  I am glad that they are honoring it for any "Kindle book or print book sold by Amazon.com, regardless of publisher."  My wish list is huge and now I am going to get a few of those $10 books I was watching, including the new Terry Pratchett.


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

Yay I have $118 to spend on books


----------



## Dalene (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow!! I really got more than I thought I would.  $250.00 later. That will keep my reading habit going for a while ......I think.....


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Sean Sweeney said:


> You may want to check your Kindle account email. I received a nice surprise this morning: $8.03 in ebook antitrust settlement funds.


I got $42! I didn't think I had bought many books from Amazon at the time all of that was going on.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I just ordered one book to see how it works.  The confirmation e-mail came almost immediately and shows the price of the book deducted as a "promotional credit" vs the gift card it normally shows for me.

Although in the header of the order summary e-mail it says this:

"View and manage your books from your Kindle library.
Mange Your Kindle"

I don't want my Kindle to have mange!!!


----------



## Nancy Beck (Jul 1, 2011)

I got a whopping 73 cents, lol.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Got my email as well. My refusal to pay what I would consider an unreasonable price for an e-book resulted in my credit only being $5.11. That, and most of my books aren't from the involved publishers...


----------



## Perennial Reader (Nov 30, 2009)

Just used my credit to buy a Kindle book and the cost of the book came from my credit but the sales tax came out of my gift card balance. Interesting!


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

Well, only $9.49 for me. I think I discovered the Overdrive library and pretty much stopped buying books soon after the agency model took over. However, this will allow me to buy one or two books to fill in gaps in series in the library so that I can continue those series in order, so I'm happy!


----------



## minniemouse00 (Jul 3, 2010)

When I got my kindle, I started seeking out books from indie authors in order to not pay those ridiculous 'big five' prices.  As a result, my settlement is only $12.41.  But hey, I'll take it.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I got $53, and I have to say I'm pretty disappointed about that.  Back then I bought whatever I wanted to read (I don't remember many prices up past $9.99 back then like you see so often now) and bought a TON of books.  I was expecting around $200.  Oh well, I rarely buy kindle books anymore anyway with all the other ways of getting them so likely this will be used for cookbooks or some other DTB books I want.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I got $16.81.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Woohoo!  $86.89 for me to spend!  I really had no idea what to expect so I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

I got $293.54!!! And quite a few of my favorite authors have books that were just released today. This feels a little like Christmas.

Wisteria


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

Jen said:


> I got $53, and I have to say I'm pretty disappointed about that. Back then I bought whatever I wanted to read (I don't remember many prices up past $9.99 back then like you see so often now) and bought a TON of books. I was expecting around $200. Oh well, I rarely buy kindle books anymore anyway with all the other ways of getting them so likely this will be used for cookbooks or some other DTB books I want.


Back when the best sellers were often $9.99 - that was when the publishers were NOT fixing the prices, and so Amazon could sell them at whatever they wanted. Then the publishers colluded and forced Amazon (and all sellers) to charge the same price. That's when we got the notes near a book price that said "this book is sold by XX publisher, not Amazon". I could be wrong, but isn't this settlement for books sold AFTER the publishers forced the sale prices to be fixed (higher, and the same at all ebook sellers)? So if you bought a lot before that, those might not count.


----------



## JuliMonroe (Apr 25, 2011)

My Amazon credit is quite small (about $5), but that didn't surprise me. At the time covered, I was buying mostly from B&N. Has anyone received a credit from B&N yet? I'm hoping for a much larger amount from them, but I expected Amazon would be first to distribute theirs.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I'll take my $51 and happily spend it, thank you.


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

I didn't buy a lot of the expensive books either. I bought a lot of cheap books and got as many free ones as I could. So my credit is only $9.49. But I'm happy with it. It's still more than I expected.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

$78.11!  I'm a very happy camper!

Especially since I didn't feel like I paid too much for any books I purchased.  (It's not like the price changed on me after I clicked "buy".)  Yes, dead set against price collusion, but books are still very inexpensive entertainment.


----------



## Sienna_98 (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up.  $69.37!!!!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

$55.48 
Apparently I buy way too many books!!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I only got about $9, but I am happy with that! I go for a lot of free/bargain books.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Just under $50 here, which is a tidy enough amount. I would have liked to see the actual accounting, thought.


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

The e-mail was sent to me at 7:45 AM.

I received a $176.05 credit.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

$46.97 here! I'm surprised, I didn't think it would be much more than $10 but I guess I bought more from the big publishers than I thought.

Off to buy some books with my credit now


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I checked; not thinking I would get much, but it's $34.81.  A nice amount to go towards my book purchases.  Nice!  I have some other gift card credit that I'm saving for a new iPad, but now I can buy a few books!  I think it's mostly the JD Robb/Lee Child books I've been buying as they went along--about the only big 5 books I've been buying.

Note that like a regular GC balance, this expires in a year and can only be used on books (as has been mentioned).

Betsy


----------



## JuliMonroe (Apr 25, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I checked; not thinking I would get much, but it's $34.81. A nice amount to go towards my book purchases. Nice! I have some other gift card credit that I'm saving for a new iPad, but now I can buy a few books! I think it's mostly the JD Robb/Lee Child books I've been buying as they went along--about the only big 5 books I've been buying.


Did you know the Lee Child books recently showed up in the Fairfax County library collection? Or are you on Alexandria's library?


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

When I checked my gmail account initially, it looked like I hadn't received any email from Amazon... but they now have gmail divided under 3 tabs, so it occurred to me I needed to check the "promotions" tab, and there it was: $75.69.  Cool!  Mr. 007 received $8.53.  He's a slow reader.


----------



## Neoreloaded313 (Jul 30, 2010)

I got $0.73. I usually only buy self published books that are at a reasonable price.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

JuliMonroe said:


> Did you know the Lee Child books recently showed up in the Fairfax County library collection? Or are you on Alexandria's library?


Yes! (Fairfax, here) But the Reacher books, along with the _In Death_ series, are ones that I want to own--I've been gradually picking up all the ebook versions and getting rid of my paperback versions. That's probably the only reason I'm getting any money back.  I reread the series starting from the beginning from time to time.

Also the Spenser series by Robert Parker.

Betsy


----------



## JuliMonroe (Apr 25, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes! (Fairfax, here) But the Reacher books, along with the _In Death_ series, are ones that I want to own--I've been gradually picking up all the ebook versions and getting rid of my paperback versions. That's probably the only reason I'm getting any money back.  I reread the series starting from the beginning from time to time.
> 
> Also the Spenser series by Robert Parker.
> 
> Betsy


Just checking, in case they were something you just wanted to read. I'm finally going to get around to reading them, now that the library has them.


----------



## musclehead (Dec 29, 2010)

Only $0.73 here! I think that might be a record. I can't believe how much you all are getting!


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

my email said 86.39! Is there a way to verify it on amazon?


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

KL_Phelps said:


> my email said 86.39! Is there a way to verify it on amazon?


If you go to the Kindlestore from a computer and are logged in at Amazon, there is a big blue banner (with the boy reading under the tree) that says "Good news! You have a new credit to spend on Kindle books." There is also a "click here to learn more." If you click the learn more link while logged into your Amazon account, it will take you to a page that shows the amount of your settlement and keeps track of how much of it you have spent and the remaining balance.

I have bookmarked the page in my browser and it is keeping track of what I have already purchased this morning being deducted from my settlement amount. Maybe someone else will come along and post a screenshot.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I have $28.72 in my account.  Didn't expect it to be that much, nice windfall.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

$37.48 for me.  I'm happy. I can get a few programming books from my son.


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

I got $42.00 and am very happy with that! I haven't owned a kindle as long as some of you have, but I have always bought whatever I wanted. My friend, Gwen, got $300!  
LOL, my sister got $9.00.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I really didn't think I would get much, I dialed back my new book buying from the big ones quite a bit during that time, but I still got $62 so I am really really ecstatic about this.  I thought I would maybe get around $10 or so. Happy happy happy. We need a dancing banana smilie



Some nice amounts some are getting, that is great. Someone with almost 300 dollars? Way to go you readaholic. 
Had to scroll down to find you Wisteria. 

eta: time to find some romance sales so I can enable my ladies in the historical thread.


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

$18.52  WooHoo!!!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

received 105.72


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Got mine - $153.92. It almost covers the books I bought in the las t3 weeks. But it is much appreciated.

Steve


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I didn't think I ordered that many books from big6... mostly I buy indie, but somehow, my email had 


> eBooks Antitrust Settlement Information
> Dear btackitt,
> Good news! You are entitled to a credit of $97.86 for some of your past Kindle book purchases.


----------



## Meka (Sep 8, 2011)

I received $6.82. I wasn't working during the time frame the settlement applied to, so my purchases  was pretty much limited to special offers, daily deals and freebies. The amounts that some posters are receiving is awesome...Congrats!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

wow, my $52.81 is looking like chump change next to some of you...


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

telracs said:


> wow, my $52.81 is looking like chump change next to some of you...


Someone on the Amazon boards is reporting $576!  We're all chump change next to that.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Meka said:


> The amounts that some posters are receiving is awesome...Congrats!!!


The thing is, regarding how much was returned.. that means MUCH MUCH more was spent.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

crebel said:


> Someone on the Amazon boards is reporting $576!  We're all chump change next to that.


My friends were wondering if cases like that are due to textbooks.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> The thing is, regarding how much was returned.. that means MUCH MUCH more was spent.


True. However, I knew how much every book was before I bought it and was willing to pay the price anyway. That makes this all "free" book money for me.


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

Got $27.99! WOOT  

gotta hurry up and One Click some books!!!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

$56.07 and I think I got short changed.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow that $50 went fast.....I made a big dent in my Kindle wish list though!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

$55.48 for me and I already spent it all on my wish list within 1 hour!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Chad Winters said:


> $55.48 for me and I already spent it all on my wish list within 1 hour!!


Yeah, my $8.76 is pretty much gone.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

telracs said:


> wow, my $52.81 is looking like chump change next to some of you...


Yeah, I got about $50. More than I was expecting. I'm awed by some of the figures I'm seeing reported.

Mike


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

jmiked said:


> I'm awed by some of the figures I'm seeing reported.


Me too.. I thought I had spent a lot of money on Best Sellers - but not compared to others.. unless a lot of the spending was for text books..


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

minniemouse00 said:


> When I got my kindle, I started seeking out books from indie authors in order to not pay those ridiculous 'big five' prices. As a result, my settlement is only $12.41. But hey, I'll take it.


Same. I stuck to indies, bargain books, and Kindle books from my local library. So, as a result, only $16 and change for me. But hey, I'm not complaining.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Anyone get an email from Barnes and Noble on settlement? Just got one and it says 1-3 days but nothing on how much it was. Can't even remember using B&N but maybe it was a from a giftcard or something.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

$8.53 here, and I'll gladly take it.


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

I am surprised at what I got... some of you guys did _really_ well! I usually tried to wait until the prices came down on an ebook and did not pay the new release price. I really did think this rebate would go the way of some of the airline credits ($5) or other suits that never seemed to materialize in the so called refund, so I'm pretty thrilled.


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

$56.50 for me.  Didn't dream I had that much but then on the other hand, didn't really have a clue how much I would have.  I'll take it and be very happy with it.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I got my email from B&N. Their process is definitely more complicated than Amazon's. And the email did not specify an amount. I expect mine to be very small from them since most of my purchases were from Amazon.

"We are happy to let you know you are about to receive your portion of the eBook settlement as an electronic credit. You can use your credit to buy eBooks on your NOOK, on the NOOK Reading App, and online at BN.com, and also to buy eBooks or print books at any of our Barnes & Noble stores. Your credit will be placed in your Barnes & Noble account within the next three days."


----------



## kansaskyle (Sep 14, 2010)

I received $32.85!

However, that doesn't take into my emotional distress over all the books that I wanted to buy, but didn't because I felt they were too overpriced.  I'm sure this scarred me deeply, making me feel like a second-class eBook reader because I couldn't afford to expensive books!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Andra said:


> I got my email from B&N. Their process is definitely more complicated than Amazon's.


You could boilerplate this for any discussion of B&N


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

My letter from B&N had an amount ($9.49). My Amazon one was about $122.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

To find my BN credit, I had to copy an ID in the email (the ID was not the same as my BN Account email, presumably that would be too easy), click on a link in the email, and enter my ID and zip code. If there was an easier way, I missed it! I got a rousing $1.46 from BN! Whoopee! Of course, there is only about fifteen dollars of my $83 Amazon credit left now. Easy come, easy go!


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

I received a whopping $1.46.  I'm a little jealous of those of you with considerable refunds; have fun wish-list shopping!!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I am a little scared at how fast I can spend money. Click click click and $40 gone. Poof.


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

Although it's not completely consistent, a large number of the amounts reported are multiples of 73 cents. If so, then I must have gotten refunds for 13 books. My guess is that people with different refund amounts maybe bought different types of books or from a different publisher with a different amount for some of the books.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

Atunah said:


> I am a little scared at how fast I can spend money. Click click click and $40 gone. Poof.


I'm staying away from the click bait that is my shopping list. I'm reminding myself rather forcefully that the credit isn't license to go nuts. The books I want didn't go on sale last night, they are still the same price as last week and I have a year to use the credit.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

LaraAmber said:


> I'm staying away from the click bait that is my shopping list. I'm reminding myself rather forcefully that the credit isn't license to go nuts. The books I want didn't go on sale last night, they are still the same price as last week and I have a year to use the credit.


yeah, i'm kind of ignoring it. i'll buy books when i want to buy books, not going to rush out now. i'm treating it like another GC i get from various sources.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Well I am spending it.  

I went through a list and sample wishlist of books that I have waited for the price to come down and it never has so I got some of those. Some are next in series so I would have gotten them anyway. I am keeping the last $25 sitting as I have 4 books that are coming out in the next few months I need to have. That will take care of those and I am happy. 

Its way too much fun though.  

So far I had to pay 2.95 in taxes, not bad for 8 books.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Reminder of how things were calculated:

Customers in the U.S. or its territories are eligible if they purchased qualifying eBooks from April 1, 2010 through May 21, 2012 that were sold under agency pricing, and published by one or more of the following publishers:
Hachette Book Group, Inc.
Hachette Digital, Inc. and HarperCollins Publishers
Holtzbrinck Publishers LLC, d/b/a Macmillan Penguin Group (USA) Inc.
Simon & Schuster, Inc.
Simon & Schuster Digital Sales, Inc.

Per Title Valuation (first value is non-Minnesota residents, second is Minnesota):	
NY Times Bestsellers	$3.17	$3.93
Other Books	$0.73	$0.94

So I don't think textbooks kicked much towards the high settlements.  I wish Amazon had shown us which titles were eligible.  I'm curious 

EDIT:  Wow! B&N actually showed the calculation and the titles.  That surprised me.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> To find my BN credit, I had to copy an ID in the email (the ID was not the same as my BN Account email, presumably that would be too easy), click on a link in the email, and enter my ID and zip code. If there was an easier way, I missed it! I got a rousing $1.46 from BN! Whoopee! Of course, there is only about fifteen dollars of my $83 Amazon credit left now. Easy come, easy go!


You got me beat... my B&N credit is $0.73. 

Mike


----------



## Sherlock (Dec 17, 2008)

I ended up with $10.47.  Not bad since I didn't figure I'd get much of anything.  I usually stick with indies, special offers and freebies.  I'm happy with it.


----------



## cyndi.st (Feb 25, 2014)

Mine through B&N was just shy of $37.00.  B&N email stated up to 3 days for the refund to show in my account. I'm okay with that I'm in no hurry to buy new books when I all ready have well over 1200 books unread =) Amazing how many received over $100 in settlement.

Cindy


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

$8.28 for me. I already spent it a few minutes ago. I couldn't even last a full day without spending it. I'm happy. I didn't expect any or if any, a small amount, since I tried not to buy from the Big 5 in protest.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Dear Michelle R.,
Good news! You are entitled to a credit of _$__192.48..._


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I am getting $48.20 and was susrprised since I don't really buy that many full priced books, especially after the collusion with Jobs and the publishers.  But I am happy and must say this is pretty much the first time I've gotten something from a settlement like this; usually it all goes to the attornies.  So, YAY!


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone....I heard the emails went out, but didnt get one. Checked my junk email folder too.

But after I came here, I went to the settlement site itself and there it was, $30 credit!

Yeah!


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

$0.73 for me.


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady (Oct 28, 2013)

$29.95 Here!


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

$65.22 for me.  That's was more than I expected and I'm happy to have it.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Dear Lynn McNamee,

Good news! You are entitled to a credit of $57.98...


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

hmm... I purchased a number of books yesterday with my settlement $... and had to pay tax on the purchases even though my totals ended up as $0. one order I ended up paying $1.87 in taxes.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> hmm... I purchased a number of books yesterday with my settlement $... and had to pay tax on the purchases even though my totals ended up as $0. one order I ended up paying $1.87 in taxes.


Well it's a credit, so it would work just like a gift card (as a form of payment, not a coupon). Sales tax rules on purchases still apply.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> hmm... I purchased a number of books yesterday with my settlement $... and had to pay tax on the purchases even though my totals ended up as $0. one order I ended up paying $1.87 in taxes.


Yep, same here. That is what it shows as what I paid for the books in my account. I did a 7.99 pre-order and it says the total is $0.66. On a 5.99 it was $0.49 and so on. I guess it can only be used on pure book cost. I don't mind. I got some great books for just the tax. When we first started the tax on amazon stuff including books in texas I was mighty annoyed. I guess I got used to it. Not much I can do about it.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

LaraAmber said:
 

> Well it's a credit, so it would work just like a gift card (as a form of payment, not a coupon). Sales tax rules on purchases still apply.


 It isn't that there is sales tax it is that the tax isn't being taken out of the credit but being charged on a different card on the account. It is kind of strange.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

I wonder if it's because that money has technically already been taxed, so they can't tax it again (or something like that).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My credit is around $65.  I dare say it'll be spent well before next March. 

Maybe I'll splurge a little . . . probably after tax season!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Where would a person find the amount on B&N? I have a co-worker who has a nook and should be due a bundle . . . . . .


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Where would a person find the amount on B&N? I have a co-worker who has a nook and should be due a bundle . . . . . .


I received an email from BN that contained a settlement ID number. I was able to click on a link in the same email, enter the settlement ID, and learn of my princely $1.46 Nook payoff.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Is there any place on the site as there is with Amazon?


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Here Ann:

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/u/ebook-settlement-title-lookup/379004173

They just have to plug in the number they got from the email and their zip (which for me was about 3 addresses ago).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So they kind of do need to get an email . . . o.k. . . . I'll let her know. Thanks!


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Yeah mine was really vague.  Like "you qualify for a settlement. Click here and put in this #" They don't tell you how much or where exactly to go once you click on the link (which you actually have to click another tab). Yet another reason I only bought one book that whole time. :/


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> So they kind of do need to get an email . . . o.k. . . . I'll let her know. Thanks!


Ann, have her follow the instructions under "Barnes & Noble" in this link from earlier in the thread: https://ebooksagsettlements.com/RetailerAccountInformation.aspx#9d0001395e01422aac4c0ab1e078d226

The first paragraph on BN's page details what to do & how to contact them if you have not received what you think you're entitled to.


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

First off, I have to confess to this OCD thing I have.  Now, on to the story.  I currently have a GC I'm working off.  So, the charging of books is going like this.  The book gets charged to the settlement refund but then the tax gets charged to the GC.  Either way, I'm working for free but the accounting on this is going to require multiple stickies.  Not saying I keep exact account, just like to know approximately when I'm gonna outta moola!


----------



## GirlFriday (Jul 15, 2013)

I got $25 and change. The people that got huge amounts probably read a ton of NYT Bestsellers. The payout on those was close to $4 a book in some cases.


----------



## parakeetgirl (Feb 27, 2009)

$29.47 here..spent already too.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

GirlFriday said:


> I got $25 and change. The people that got huge amounts probably read a ton of NYT Bestsellers. The payout on those was close to $4 a book in some cases.


Yeah, and based on my own personal principles, I refused to pay more than mainstream paperback prices for fiction for an e-book. Just never made sense to me. So I was always a bargain shopper for e-books....opened up some cool new worlds.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

Mine was a little over $50 which surprised me a litte.  I obviously buy more books than I thought    One of my friends got $0.97 and another got around $2.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> Ann, have her follow the instructions under "Barnes & Noble" in this link from earlier in the thread: https://ebooksagsettlements.com/RetailerAccountInformation.aspx#9d0001395e01422aac4c0ab1e078d226
> 
> The first paragraph on BN's page details what to do & how to contact them if you have not received what you think you're entitled to.


Thanks!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Thanks!


Ann,

I found the whole settlement page thing very convoluted and could never find a place to put my settlement number in. But I went to www.bn.com, logged in, went to "My Account," "Payment" "Manage Gift Cards & Credits for Nook Content" and it showed I have a balance of $0.73. I guess it's from the book I bought back in the day when it wasn't available on Amazon.

Betsy


----------



## Marie Long (Jan 11, 2014)

73 cents! Hooray!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Marie Long said:


> 73 cents! Hooray!


Yes, I think I'm going to have to spend it all in one place. 

I note that it says I can use the credit in their retail stores. (And I was in one yesterday.) Anyone know how I do that?

I've already spent all my Amazon credit.

Hmmmm... Is there a Kobo credit? Off to check....

Betsy


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, I think I'm going to have to spend it all in one place.
> 
> I note that it says I can use the credit in their retail stores. (And I was in one yesterday.) Anyone know how I do that?
> 
> ...


Betsy, I saw this posted on another forum "The email about the B&N credit had a barcode that you could print out and take into one of their stores and use." I don't know if that helps you, but maybe!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> Betsy, I saw this posted on another forum "The email about the B&N credit had a barcode that you could print out and take into one of their stores and use." I don't know if that helps you, but maybe!


Ahhhh... I'll check that, too.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

I wonder if I can buy a used book from the B&N store. My credit is only $.73. Hummm.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bethany B. said:


> I wonder if I can buy a used book from the B&N store. My credit is only $.73. Hummm.


Yes, that's what mine is, too. Here's what it says:



> You can use the credit to buy from the great selection of products available through Barnes & Noble, including eBooks on your NOOK and via the NOOK Reading app, print books and eBooks online at BN.com and in Barnes & Noble retail stores.


And I have $7.90 at Kobo, but I think that might be credit I earned during promotions....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I guess I should check, but I'm pretty sure I never bought a book from B&N . . . I got the nook app but only ever downloaded free ones. . . . 

My co-worker told me this morning that she had gotten her credit and it was over $100!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> and it showed I have a balance of $0.73.


Those of us who got less miserly sums, such as my$1.46, turn up our noses at peasants and their petty sums. I think Harvey should set up a separate section of the board, so persons of quality wont have to share the same electrons as the *shudder*....lower classes.

Typed with nose in the air and pinkies extended....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Those of us who got less miserly sums, such as my$1.46, turn up our noses at peasants and their petty sums. I think Harvey should set up a separate section of the board, so persons of quality wont have to share the same electrons as the *shudder*....lower classes.
> 
> Typed with nose in the air and pinkies extended....


I'm surprised there was only one typo considering your extended pinkies and not looking at the keyboard with your nose in the air.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Those of us who got less miserly sums, such as my$1.46, turn up our noses at peasants and their petty sums. I think Harvey should set up a separate section of the board, so persons of quality wont have to share the same electrons as the *shudder*....lower classes.
> 
> Typed with nose in the air and pinkies extended....


$1.46 is so working class. My $78.11 doesn't land me in the 1%, but we are looking into a Ivy League feeder preschool for little Pear. Did I mention that Britain is taking Mandarin in Kindergarten?


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Those of us who got less miserly sums, such as my$1.46, turn up our noses at peasants and their petty sums. I think Harvey should set up a separate section of the board, so persons of quality wont have to share the same electrons as the *shudder*....lower classes.
> 
> Typed with nose in the air and pinkies extended....


I didn't think claws had pinkies....


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Chad Winters said:


> I didn't think claws had pinkies....


If you look carefully at my avatar, I have neither a claw nor a hood! I do have a spiffy green cape. It is annoying when it gets caught in car doors, or the hatch on my submarine. But I gotta keep wearing it. Chicks dig it.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> If you look carefully at my avatar, I have neither a claw nor a hood! I do have a spiffy green cape. It is annoying when it gets caught in car doors, or the hatch on my submarine. But I gotta keep wearing it. Chicks dig it.


yeah, the mutated chickens keep trying to dig it into the ground.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

telracs said:


> yeah, the mutated chickens keep trying to dig it into the ground.


No, no, no....that would be "Chicks bury it!"


----------



## MagentaSunset (Oct 1, 2010)

_My credit is $85.00. It will put to very good use! _


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I got a postcard today that was a check for $3.17. It's from the "E-books Settlement AG Administrator". It claims to be a settlement fromHachette,HarperCollins, Simon & Schuster, McMillan and Penguin.

No other info. Strange.

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

jmiked said:


> I got a postcard today that was a check for $3.17. It's from the "E-books Settlement AG Administrator". It claims to be a settlement fromHachette,HarperCollins, Simon & Schuster, McMillan and Penguin.
> 
> No other info. Strange.
> 
> Mike


A postcard? Were you able to cash it? Did the amount coincide with any emails you got, Mike?

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> A postcard? Were you able to cash it? Did the amount coincide with any emails you got, Mike?
> 
> Betsy


It's like other checks I've gotten this way, so I imagine it will go through fine. It's a different amount than any of the other refunds I've gotten. It may be a refund for what may be the only book I bought from the Apple ebook store. At least, I _think_ I bought a book from them quite a while ago. It was something not available from anyone else at the time.

Mike


----------



## dordale (Nov 24, 2013)

I got the same type of postcard/check.  Mine was for $7.20--I'm pretty sure mine was for e-books I purchased from the Sony store.  I also got 73¢ credit from B&N.  Didn't get anything from Amazon--wasn't purchasing books from them yet.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

jmiked said:


> It's like other checks I've gotten this way, so I imagine it will go through fine. It's a different amount than any of the other refunds I've gotten. It may be a refund for what may be the only book I bought from the Apple ebook store. At least, I _think_ I bought a book from them quite a while ago. It was something not available from anyone else at the time.
> 
> Mike


Mike, did you ever buy from Sony?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

telracs said:


> Mike, did you ever buy from Sony?


Nope, didn't purchase any from Sony.

Mike


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

I thought I was doing pretty good with my $61 credit but reading through this thread I'm a little jealous. I ended up going back and adding up what I spent those years and 2011 I spent more on books than I've ever done before, over $700. Not all of those were apart of the settlement of course but I didn't realize just how often I bought books over $8, I rarely do that now.


----------

